# 500GB SSD for GL552JX



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 4, 2017)

The problem is, there isn't any 250gb variant of 850 evo m.2 available in literally anywhere I've asked.
So, right now I have 2 options: get an MX300 525 gb or an 850 EVO 500 gb both m.2

But as far as I've researched asus "recommends" upto 250 gb ssd's for my lappy and I'm not sure if it will detect the 500 gig ssd. 
I've asked around and the 500 gb EVO is available in Nehru Place right now. Are there any shops in Nehru Place that will take returns if the ssd doesn't work? Should I take a risk getting myself a 500 gig ssd?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2017)

"Recommended" is different from "not supported". Unless Asus has mentioned somewhere in laptop technical specifications(either in website or printed form) that it does not support more than 250gb SSD in M2 format,it should work fine.In fact I am not even sure if Asus or any manufacturer can limit recognizable ssd space without tinkering with BIOS/UEFI settings which then begs the question,why would they go through all this if there is no profit for them in doing all this.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 5, 2017)

Ideally, there are no such limitations with ssd's capacity. Let us know exact laptop. Also, does it have m.2 slot?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry for phrasing it wrong, but Asus reps say the device is not compatible with 500 gb SSD's for the GL752 and GL552 series. Yes, I know it sounds outlandish.
I've scoured forums everywhere and people have said that the 500 gig SSD's do work for laptops eg: GL752XX and GL552VW but no such confirmation for my exact model: GL552JX
ROG GL552JX | ROG - Republic Of Gamers | ASUS India

Ir's a weird case but don't want to let 14k rs go down the drain as the shops I've inquired at take no returns and its not available online.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2017)

that is very strange, imo the asus reps are just reading from the spec sheets. you can try asking a  reviewer online in youtube, if he's tried it out or not.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 5, 2017)

Thats the sad part man, this model is only available in asian countries eg India and few people even think of buying an ssd here let alone a 500 gb one.
If I buy and SSD from onlyssd.com and it doesn't work will they take it back?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just send a mail to onlyssd.com explaining your situation.Maybe you can make some arrangement with them to first send you some refurbished/second hand piece & if it works fine then they can deliver you new unit.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 5, 2017)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Sorry for phrasing it wrong, but Asus reps say the device is not compatible with 500 gb SSD's for the GL752 and GL552 series. Yes, I know it sounds outlandish.
> I've scoured forums everywhere and people have said that the 500 gig SSD's do work for laptops eg: GL752XX and GL552VW but no such confirmation for my exact model: GL552JX
> ROG GL552JX | ROG - Republic Of Gamers | ASUS India
> 
> Ir's a weird case but don't want to let 14k rs go down the drain as the shops I've inquired at take no returns and its not available online.



500GB, 1TB etc.  will definitely work, there is no doubt about it.
However, the point to note is: your laptop has Intel HM86 chipset motherboard, which has a total of only 8 PCI-e lanes and so, I am pretty much sure that your m.2 slot on motherboard is SATA, and not PCI-e.
Please note that *m.2* is merely a form factor, a way to connect peripherals to your system (in this case, only SSD's). However, the difference lies between *m.2 PCI-e* and *m.2 SATA*: The m.2 PCI-e uses fast PCIe lanes for connectivity, and has ultra fast speed of upto 32Gbps. On the other hand, m.2 SATA has the traditional SATA speed of 6Gbps. Your motherboard most probably has m.2 SATA. To make sure, go into the BIOS and check for PCIe and SATA peripherals. Your current SSD should be coming under either SSD or PCIe (it should be SATA only, AFAIK)

SATA and PCI-Express protocols are not inter-compatible. The only way to confirm compatibility between your motherboard M.2 slot and your M.2 SSD is to read the respective product specifications first: if they match PCI-Express-to-PCI-Express or SATA-to-SATA. Ask the vendor, or check the SSD product yourself before buying. Once its confirmed, go for any size. There is no size related limitations in this technology.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 7, 2017)

So, I'm taking a leap of faith tomorrow. I'll be getting the 500gb model.
I have every reason to believe it should work. If it doesn't then its just bad luck perhaps.
Also, there's this benchmark that shows compatibility based on user hardware.
UserBenchmark: Asus GL552JX Compatible Components

It does show that the 500gb m.2 is compatible. How credible is it?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2017)

It will work. Don't worry.
The userbenchmark website gets data from actual systems being used by general consumers like us, so it has real world/practical information.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 8, 2017)

The SSD works like a charm!
Thanks everyone


----------



## mudit47 (Nov 15, 2017)

Rohan Rathi said:


> The problem is, there isn't any 250gb variant of 850 evo m.2 available in literally anywhere I've asked.
> So, right now I have 2 options: get an MX300 525 gb or an 850 EVO 500 gb both m.2
> 
> But as far as I've researched asus "recommends" upto 250 gb ssd's for my lappy and I'm not sure if it will detect the 500 gig ssd.
> I've asked around and the 500 gb EVO is available in Nehru Place right now. Are there any shops in Nehru Place that will take returns if the ssd doesn't work? Should I take a risk getting myself a 500 gig ssd?


 why did you not ordering online?


----------

